# Zeus fans sneak peak



## Rafique (10/4/18)

I really enjoy my zeus rta and just saw a small pic of the dual version. Thought I'd share.

No info on it here as far as I can find

Pic found on vaping with Vic

If anyone has info, please post

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

Rafique said:


> I really enjoy my zeus rta and just saw a small pic of the dual version. Thought I'd share.
> 
> No info on it here as far as I can find
> 
> ...



I want !

thanks for sharing !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/4/18)

As if the single coil wasn't thirsty enough

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Rafique (10/4/18)

vicTor said:


> I want !
> 
> thanks for sharing !



I hope they did away with the step on the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (10/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> As if the single coil wasn't thirsty enough



Thirst I can deal with, leak proof is a winner

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dubz (10/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Alex (10/4/18)

I love my new Zeus, awesome flavour and leakproof to boot.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)

Alex said:


> I love my new Zeus, awesome flavour and leakproof to boot.



I love them so much my 3rd is on the way in the post ....lol

now I'll have one for each ADV, yay

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (12/4/18)

*Zeus Dual is an upgraded dual coil version of the original Zeus RTA, with the innovative leak-proof top airflow
system, airflow transferring from the top to the bottom to maintain great flavor. It comes with upgraded postless
build deck that allows for easy building for both single coil and dual coils.*





*Postless deck supports both single and dual coil builds




Compatible with both 810 & 510 drip tips & Bubble Glass





*

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rafique (12/4/18)

skola said:


> *Zeus Dual is an upgraded dual coil version of the original Zeus RTA, with the innovative leak-proof top airflow
> system, airflow transferring from the top to the bottom to maintain great flavor. It comes with upgraded postless
> build deck that allows for easy building for both single coil and dual coils.*
> 
> ...




Dammit the base is a turn off for me, one of the reasons I never got the themis.


----------



## Zack (12/4/18)

Are we able to buy the dual coil deck separately?


----------



## Alex (12/4/18)

I wonder if the bubble glass tank will fit on the original zeus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (12/4/18)

skola said:


> *Zeus Dual is an upgraded dual coil version of the original Zeus RTA, with the innovative leak-proof top airflow
> system, airflow transferring from the top to the bottom to maintain great flavor. It comes with upgraded postless
> build deck that allows for easy building for both single coil and dual coils.*
> 
> ...



awesome thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (12/4/18)

Looks like the Kylin deck? Just with top airflow. Well, if they sorted out the continuous spinning when you try out the thing together then I may pick one up.

Will have to wait for feedback on this one 

Ty for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/4/18)

Here is the Zeus dual reviewing Zophie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (12/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Here is the Zeus dual reviewing Zophie




hell, reviewer like this distracts me from the actual product being reviewed !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (12/4/18)

Another duel coil rta, i am so exited !

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Woo hoo! Hell yeah! Dual coil deck! I've been wanting this...

Thanks for sharing this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (12/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, reviewer like this distracts me from the actual product being reviewed !!



After watching this I have no idea what is the pro's and cons, no idea how to coil or wick it. But I am definitely buying this.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Adephi (12/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Another duel coil rta, i am so exited !



Dual and single coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Spyro (12/4/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, reviewer like this distracts me from the actual product being reviewed !!



Same her permablocked nose has my attention for every second of the review

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (12/4/18)

Spyro said:


> Same her permablocked nose has my attention for every second of the review




I cant stand that in her reviews


----------



## haiby (12/4/18)

And here I'm waiting for my original Zeus RTA from gearbest. Will definitely be getting this one locally. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/4/18)

Rafique said:


> I cant stand that in her reviews


My favourite review from Zophie..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## haiby (12/4/18)

I actually don't mind Zophie but I do enjoy Vapingwithtwisted420 has retuuuuuuurned! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> My favourite review from Zophie..



1,234,282 views...I can bet my Zeus that it has nothing to do with the product being a Griffin RTA...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Wow this thread went south fast! From a new dual/single coil rta to zophie ... Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rafique (12/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> My favourite review from Zophie..




I wonder why 


Humbolt said:


> My favourite review from Zophie..




Ok this time I never noticed the blocked nose

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caseman (12/4/18)

Seriously the Zeus dual is pretty much the Themis spot on. I love my Themis as my daily RTA so this is guaranteed to be a winner... someone do a giveaway, hint hint

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## haiby (12/4/18)

Caseman said:


> Seriously the Zeus dual is pretty much the Themis spot on. I love my Themis as my daily RTA so this is guaranteed to be a winner... someone do a giveaway, hint hint


Is it available locally? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (12/4/18)

haiby said:


> Is it available locally?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Not yet


----------



## haiby (12/4/18)

Rafique said:


> Not yet


And this would essentially cost more that the current Zeus RTA? Hopefully brings the price of the current one down. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/4/18)

haiby said:


> And this would essentially cost more that the current Zeus RTA? Hopefully brings the price of the current one down.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Grab the sale here before they change it this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haiby (13/4/18)

Let's hope the one on Plumstead has stock


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## haiby (13/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Grab the sale here before they change it this morning


Thanks man but it's a website only deal and with shipping works out to R510 but that actually made me look elsewhere and I found that Vapeville has it for R500 so I'll be making a turn there. Thanks a lot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (13/4/18)

haiby said:


> Thanks man but it's a website only deal and with shipping works out to R510 but that actually made me look elsewhere and I found that Vapeville has it for R500 so I'll be making a turn there. Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yeah shipping is an issue unless you live nearby. Also, check out the classifieds on the forum, you may find one in your area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (13/4/18)

Bit more of an objective review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## haiby (13/4/18)

I caved and bought the single coil from vape MOB for R480

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## franshorn (13/4/18)

haiby said:


> I caved and bought the single coil from vape MOB for R480
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Not a bad price as they usually overpriced. I don't even go there anymore...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## haiby (13/4/18)

Surprisingly enough they are the cheapest, Cartel's special is online only for R30 cheaper but there is the R60 delivery fee. Everywhere else is R500+

Would have liked the blue one but the gunmetal in person is so sexy 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/4/18)

we can do a group buy 6 or more is around $21 each from 3fvape


----------



## haiby (13/4/18)

This for the dual one? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/4/18)

yes so if we can get more then 6 that want the same color
around r370


----------



## Rafique (13/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes so if we can get more then 6 that want the same color
> around r370



i'm in but how much is shipping and how long


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/4/18)

r370 inc shipping to me (cpt) and a 2weeks.


----------



## vicTor (13/4/18)

haiby said:


> I caved and bought the single coil from vape MOB for R480
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



hi dont worry, I caved in 3 times ...lol

just need a blue one now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## haiby (13/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> r370 inc shipping to me (cpt) and a 2weeks.


I'm In for that so when is it releasing I can sell all my other tanks to fund this. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/4/18)

i want blue as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/4/18)

hi all who want to get one. trying to get 6 we are 2 now 
we can get them of 3fvape for around r370 if we can get 6 to get a small discount
we getting black ones or maybe blue 
pm me if you want in


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all who want to get one. trying to get 6 we are 2 now
> we can get them of 3fvape for around r370 if we can get 6 to get a small discount
> we getting black ones or maybe blue
> pm me if you want in



Please start a thread in the Group Buy subforum @Moerse Rooikat


----------



## vicTor (13/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all who want to get one. trying to get 6 we are 2 now
> we can get them of 3fvape for around r370 if we can get 6 to get a small discount
> we getting black ones or maybe blue
> pm me if you want in



Moerse, does it come with the bubble glass ?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Please start a thread in the Group Buy subforum @Moerse Rooikat


ok


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/4/18)

vicTor said:


> Moerse, does it come with the bubble glass ?


no that a exsta u have to pick up
and is available after the 20 April

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/18)

For those who are interested

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-2-deul.t48982/


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------

